# Breeding Dumbo Ears



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried breeding the dumbo ear bettas yet?

Is this type of finnage dominant or recessive?

Is there a difference between the color patterns "butterfly and salamander"?

Are these colors dominant or recessive?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Working on a line now, but I am only starting with the Males so it might be a while before the big ears appear?

Currently have two spawns, one from each of my big ears, but with half moon females.

My dream fish is Big ear Dragon! hehe.

Salamander is like a lavender color, Butterfly is a marble pattern of colors like a butterfly.

Best of luck,
Jeff.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i really want to work with big ears  there so cool to me, i actually have a green salamander HMPK female, who is a geno type for it, and i have a HM male that has big ears


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I personally haven't and don't plan on breeding... especially not dumbos

Salamanders have a purple to lavender body with lavenderish but slightly darker fins... Butterfly is a color pattern where there is more than one color, and the colors form clear, very distinct, bars... 

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.imp?catid=864 color dominance is a rather long thing to explain, because you have to trace it back through the basic colors... This website has good genetic reading


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

i usually see them in butterfly,salamander and solid(blue, white and green)
ee n dumbo 
expect a lot of cull


----------



## ncbettafish (Jul 14, 2013)

My white dumbo male just had a spawn from a violet red cambodian female fry are 4 days old. This is my first spawn so I did make some mistakes. I noticed that some of the fry have eyes like dad and some like mom I posted a pic of the fry in my gallery it is zoomed so you can see the eyes bodies are white


----------

